# Help!



## aloram27 (May 28, 2012)

First, I'm very new to this and trying to learn. So I recently rooted my phone and installed the tweaked package (rom/kernals/ect) and I was wondering how to get it back to stock condition. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey aloram. This is the method I use: http://www.chargeforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4140

Go slow, follow the steps and you'll do fine 

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## aloram27 (May 28, 2012)

Awesome thanks, I just wanted to know in case i ever needed to do so. So far i am LOVING tweaked2 my phone is incredibly faster than it was stock. And random apps aren't crashing anymore!


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Good to hear. The return to stock guide comes in handy, so good then be familiar with the process.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------

